# opengtl-0.9.17 failed



## cpm@ (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

When I try to update graphics/opengtl with gcc 4.6 and llvm 3.0 I get this message:


```
/usr/ports/graphics/opengtl/work/OpenGTL-0.9.17/OpenGTL/GTLCore/StdTypes.h:93:7:
 
warning: no newline at end of file
/usr/ports/graphics/opengtl/work/OpenGTL-0.9.17/OpenGTL/GTLCore/LLVMBackend/CodeGenerator_p.cpp:
 
In static member function 'static llvm::Constant* 
LLVMBackend::CodeGenerator::stringToConstant(llvm::LLVMContext&, const 
GTLCore::String&)':
/usr/ports/graphics/opengtl/work/OpenGTL-0.9.17/OpenGTL/GTLCore/LLVMBackend/CodeGenerator_p.cpp:1244:
 
error: 'llvm::ConstantDataArray' has not been declared
*** Error code 1
[ 42%] Building CXX object 
OpenGTL/GTLCore/CMakeFiles/GTLCore.dir/LLVMBackend/ExpressionResult_p.cpp.o
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 2
1 error
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 13, 2012)

Someone has submitted a PR:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=168950


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 26, 2012)

After latest *portsnap update*, graphics/opengtl-0.9.17 compiled without errors. Also note it was necessary to update the devel/llvm port.


```
Upgrade of llvm-3.0 to llvm-3.1
Upgrade of opengtl-0.9.16_1 to opengtl-0.9.17
```

Problem fixed.


----------

